# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Gaming & Leisure >  StepMania and Pulseaudio

## Extrudedaluminiu

Hi,

Has anyone around here gotten StepMania to run and play sound while Pulseaudio is running?

Thanks,

----------


## harrisony

I have a really hacked up hack which is really hacky


```
sudo padsp /opt/stepmania/stepmania
```

i followed this guide and it works http://blog.paulbetts.org/index.php/...r-the-network/

----------


## Extrudedaluminiu

What version of StepMania did you try?

When I tried StepMania under padsp, I get this error:




> StepMania CVS 4.0 CVS
> Log starting 2007-05-27 00:13:29
> Loading window: gtk
> OS: Linux ver 020618
> Crash backtrace component: x86 custom backtrace
> Crash lookup component: dladdr
> Crash demangle component: cxa_demangle
> Runtime library: glibc 2.3.6
> Threads library: NPTL 2.3.6
> ...

----------


## harrisony

i use v3.9 but i would post a message on the forums and file a feature request for pulseaudio support  :Smile: 
be sure to post the links here as well if you do so others can follow  :Smile:

----------


## MaX

> I have a really hacked up hack which is really hacky
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo padsp /opt/stepmania/stepmania
> ```
> 
> i followed this guide and it works http://blog.paulbetts.org/index.php/...r-the-network/


Well that didn't work... I'm in Gutsy now.


```
StepMania 3.9
Log starting 2007-09-12 01:05:05
Loading window: gtk
OS: Linux ver 020622
Crash backtrace component: x86 custom backtrace
Crash lookup component: dladdr
Crash demangle component: cxa_demangle
Runtime library: glibc 2.6.1
Threads library: NPTL 2.6.1
TLS is available
ALSA: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14 (Thu May 31 09:03:25 2007 UTC).
ALSA Driver: 0: NVidia CK804 [CK804], device 0: Intel ICH [NVidia CK804], 0/1 subdevices avail
ALSA Driver: 0: NVidia CK804 [CK804], device 2: Intel ICH - IEC958 [NVidia CK804 - IEC958], 1/1 subdevices avail
Couldn't load driver ALSA: dsnd_pcm_open(hw:0): Device or resource busy
Mixing 0.000000 ahead in 0 Mix() calls
Couldn't load driver ALSA-sw: dsnd_pcm_open(hw:0): Device or resource busy
Mixing 0.000000 ahead in 0 Mix() calls
Couldn't load driver OSS: RageSound_OSS: Couldn't open /dev/dsp: Connection refused
Language: english
Theme: default
Error: Couldn't find a sound driver that works
```

----------


## KillMyBrain

Never bothered, but good luck with it.

----------


## hikaricore

You'll need to kill pulseaudio before starting stepmania or it will not work.

I've found no work arounds for it otherwise.

----------


## rstets

```
pasuspender ./stepmania
```

worked for me

----------


## hikaricore

It's probably worth mentioning that in Intrepid I'm having no trouble with pulse and Stepmania.

----------


## Crafty Kisses

Same here my good friend, it works perfect in Intrepid.

----------


## Halow

While it does run while Pulseaudio is also running (using Inretpid), it tends to jam up the sounds, so to speak. I use two sound cards for different things essentially at all times (which makes me love PA, as it's easy to manage which streams go through which card quite easily). Anything PA sends through my mobo's card while Stepmania is running becomes queued up, but not played. Stepmania doesn't show a stream in PA's volume control.  Running 

```
padsp $PREFIX/stepmania
```

 causes it to crash before fully loading. I did try it out with 

```
sudo padsp $PREFIX/stepmania
```

 and it loaded an ran, but never did run _through_ PA, which is what I'd like it to do.

----------


## unimatrix

So here are the possibilities (assuming you've installed Stepmania from PlayDeb.net on Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala)



```
sudo padsp `which stepmania4`
```

This worked best for me. Unfortunately it is necessary to run it from terminal (and not from the main menu) due to the password requirement. Using gksudo instead of sudo does not work.
EDIT: Getting sound corruption with this too.



```
pasuspender stepmania4
```

Does work, but the sound can be all jittery.



```
aoss stepmania4
```

Same as the previous option. Works, but sound can get really corrupted.

----------

